# Arctic Convoys World War2



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

I already have an Arctic Medal (issued by The Russian Govt quite some time ago) I applied as stated for the British Arctic Medal to be issued by the British Govt. recently on the 12 April I received a letter stating that it would take quite some time to issue, bearing in mind that there are approx. only two hundred of us still alive, all around ninety years old, some are not going to see it.
All this after 70 odd years

Disgusting.

John Larder


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Rightly disgusted too. I got my late uncles medal off Mikhail Gorbachev for his service on 'Empire Kinsmen' up to Murmansk on convoy JW 53, where he spent some time unable to go ashore because of another little bloke called Stalin!!


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

john larder said:


> I already have an Arctic Medal (issued by The Russian Govt quite some time ago) I applied as stated for the British Arctic Medal to be issued by the British Govt. recently on the 12 April I received a letter stating that it would take quite some time to issue, bearing in mind that there are approx. only two hundred of us still alive, all around ninety years old, some are not going to see it.
> All this after 70 odd years
> 
> Disgusting.
> ...


Hang in there John- I applied on the 3rd March-received acknowledgment
dated 22nd March then received medal with letter dated 3rdApril.Regards Teb.


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

Very interesting.
I applied on behalf of my late father 3rd March but no acknowledgement or reply as yet.
Dolan Morrison


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope your medal turns up soon for you John. A couple of weeks ago a veteran of the convoys was on our local TV saying much the same as yourself . One of my Portishead Radio colleagues, Tony Winterbourne
is due for one. He ended up in the water after the Empire Portia was sunk in Murmansk harbour and had to 
spend a fair while in Russia before he could return home. I've haven't seen him lately to ask him about it but I know he got a medal from the Russian Government.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## SwanseaChief (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello John,
My Father is also having trouble getting his medal.
He was given the Russian medal some time ago but since applying to the MOD, for the British Arctic Star, has been told by them, to contact the Russian Embassy !!! He has twice received this response and has also been told that he is in a queue, with all other applicants.
As you say, with the Surviving Veterans being thin on the ground ( deck ), some sort of priority has to be given to them. The present system, of putting them in a queue behind applications which have been made to obtain the medal for long dead relatives, isn't very clever.
Dad may take offence, at being put in the over 90 age group ! He is a mere 85 and did three round trips to Russia, as Apprentice on 'Fort Massac', returning to the Clyde from the last voyage, on VE Day.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Further to my earlier posting, the old chap who was on the TV recently very disappointed that he had not received his medal has now received it. (BBC Points West News lunchtime today).
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your replies I am pleased some have already received the medal and feel sure everyone will get one eventually
Thanks again for your replies and best wishes to all

John Larder


----------



## ex ro (Oct 30, 2005)

My father was also on the Russian convoys sadly he passed away 31 years ago and I was under the impression that the Russian medals were only awarded to living seafarers , is this correct? or have I been mistaken for all these years would appreciate your advice thanks


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*Arctic Convoys World War 2*

Thanks for your enquiry the Arctic Medal is being awarded to all members who sailed on Arctic Convoys even for those no longer with us. My letter from the authorities on April 12th said that as a living applicant I would get priority !! still no sign.

Regards 
John Larder


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

ex ro said:


> My father was also on the Russian convoys sadly he passed away 31 years ago and I was under the impression that the Russian medals were only awarded to living seafarers , is this correct? or have I been mistaken for all these years would appreciate your advice thanks


Confusion between the two medals, I think. Your advice was not incorrect, The Russian Convoy Medal was not awarded posthumously. With regard to the new medal it's the 'Arctic Star' this will be awarded to living veterans first and then to the families of those veterans who are entitled to it as long as an application form is completed along with the evidence of service.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ex ro (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Hugh and John for your advice and replies much appreciated I would like to apply on my late fathers behalf could anyone advise me where to write as I have no idea of his RN number etc only that he was a RN gunner/AB on Merchant Ships one I remember being named ss Ocean Strength and he had been to Murmansk and Arcangle Kindest Regards Alan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Alan,

There is an application form at this site where you can download it and send it off.

http://www.veterans-uk.info/arctic_star_index.htm

Sounds as if your father was a RN DEMS gunner. Using the above site you can also download an application form for his service records - cost you £30 to obtain though unless his wife is still living and in that case it would be free. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ex ro (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Hugh many thanks for the info my mother is still alive she is 92 today as a matter of fact I will apply next week and yes you are correct he was a RN DEMS gunner ,
Kindest Regards and 73s Alan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Alan,
Regarding his service record - it is likely that his record will indicate 'stone frigates' [shore establishements] rather than seagoing drafts for his period in DEMS. You may wish to contact the following address for details of the Merchant Navy ships that he served in.

[email protected]

Director Naval Personnel,
TNT Records Management,
PO Box 7814,
William Nadin Way,
SWADLINCOTE,
Derbyshire,
DE11 1EG

Regards
Hugh


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*Arctic Convoys World War 2*

Ref. previous messages re the above. I have just received an email saying that my application for the above is in the system and being treated as URGENT!! In March I gave them particulars of the convoys with respective convoy numbers dates and names of the ships destinations etc together with any other relevant information required.
Still there is hope yet ?

Keep Believing John Larder


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

This is the latest estimate i received from MOD Medal Office.

"Thank you for your email. Regrettably due to the high volume of applications and the size of our team we are unable to offer updates on specific cases. The time consuming nature of assessments means we must ask for your continued patience and to expect a considerable delay receiving even an acknowledgment. Please be assured that we are doing all we can to process your application as quickly as possible. Please note that priority is being given to applications from Veterans. Next-of-kin applications are likely to be processed from September onwards, it is at this point you can expect an acknowledgment of receipt.

Please do not reply to this email.

Regards

MOD Medal Office"
Looks like one just has to be patient.
Dolan Morrison


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the details Hugh, I will now attempt to get one on behalf of my late Uncle.


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*Arctic Medal*

Have finally received the Arctic Medal after application early April(this Year!!) was classed as urgent application!!
So existing applicants dont give up hope yet it will happen eventually.


John Larder


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done John, wear it with pride.(Applause)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I saw my former GKA Colleague Tony Winterburn last week and he has also received his Arctic Convoy medal. rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice one, John - http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/Hero...tory-19655725-detail/story.html#axzz2byepxq6i

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

john larder said:


> I already have an Arctic Medal (issued by The Russian Govt quite some time ago) I applied as stated for the British Arctic Medal to be issued by the British Govt. recently on the 12 April I received a letter stating that it would take quite some time to issue, bearing in mind that there are approx. only two hundred of us still alive, all around ninety years old, some are not going to see it.
> All this after 70 odd years
> 
> Disgusting.
> ...


John ; Can family apply on behalf of a deceased person who would qualify ??
Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day john larder,m,22 may.2013.04:54re:artic convoys.ww2.it would appear they figure if they wait a little longer,there wont be any of our heroes left.to quote you.disgusting.i wish you luck in your quest to obtain these awards.regards ben27


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes. Hope everyone who applied get their medals soon. (The pension will probably arrive later!!!!)
Best Regards to everyone.
John Larder


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

My late uncle Stuart Hickman a 2nd Lt RNR had a Russian medal but didn't live long enough to get a British one.


----------

